# Iphone5



## Surtech (Feb 27, 2013)

One of my users purchased a Iphone5. When he uses VPN he wants to use this phone as a hot spot. The system recognizes the phone, but as soon as he connects to the VPN he looses connection. Some Iphone users reported bugs while trying to connect to a VPN. Any ideas?


----------

